# Προμήθεια μεταπώλησης στα ακίνητα



## Costas (Sep 13, 2010)

Στις ΗΠΑ (άντε και στα δικά μας!):

An increasingly common “resale fee” allows developers to collect 1 percent of the sales price from the seller every time the property changes hands — for the next 99 years. 
(...)
In the Dupaix contract, the clause was in a separate 13-page document — called the declaration of covenants, conditions and restrictions — that wasn’t even included in the closing papers and did not require a signature. 

Από τη ΝΥΤ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 13, 2010)

Ενδιαφέρον γιατί είναι από τις ΗΠΑ που η ιδιοκτησία της γης είναι παρόμοια με την Ελλάδα, στο ΗΒ κάτι τέτοια όμως είναι καθιερωμένα αλλιώς. 
Παράδειγμα: ζω σε συγκρότημα στο ΗΒ όπου κάθε φορά που γίνεται ενοικίαση, μεταπώληση ή οποιαδήποτε τροποποίηση στο διαμέρισμα, η κατασκευαστική εταιρία εισπράττει ένα μικρό ποσό (τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα για ενοικίαση ήταν γύρω στα 100 ευρώ). Αν δεν δηλώσει ο ιδιοκτήτης την ενοικίαση για να γλυτώσει το ποσό τότε ο ενοικιαστής δεν μπορεί να πάρει άδεια παρκαρίσματος, να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιους κοινόχρηστους χώρους και χάνει κάποια άλλα προνόμια που έχουμε οι ένοικοι κλπ. Οπότε όλοι τα δηλώνουν. Λόγω της θέσης και της φύσης του συγκροτήματος, σχεδόν κάθε βδομάδα μετακομίζει κι ένας καινούργιος ένοικος ή κάποιος κάνει τροποποιήσεις. Οπότε το χαρτζιλίκι πέφτει σταθερά.


----------

